# HELP!!!! Gaggia Selecta Deluxe new pump airlock



## ogre (Jan 5, 2016)

HELP!!!!!!!

i successfully replaced the pump with an UKLA one from Mr Bean2Cup (ace service)

however, i can't get it to flow.

I've tried priming it but no water moves through, It's making a pumping sounds.

I've tried the turkey baster thing but couldn't force water into the system







.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Remove the pump outlet pipe where it goes into the boiler and you should have enough length to stick the end down one of the holes into the resevoir, then turn the machine on. Do you get water flowing?

Sometimes the pump takes a little time to prime itself, but you should be able to see the wayer moving up the inlet tube.

Why did you replace the pump? What were the symptoms? It may not have been the original issue...


----------



## ogre (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks Timmy, i'll try this in the morning

the pump was replaced because it died. it made a loud rattle and then the machine would only hum when switched on.


----------



## ogre (Jan 5, 2016)

Timmyjj21

no joy. no water came out

sob


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Interesting. I would never consider a new pump to have arrived broken, but if the inlet pipe is clean and clear of blockages, there aren't many other possibilities. I have run a pump for a minute or so before it primes. filling the inlet pipe with water, then plugging it onto the pump can work too.


----------



## ogre (Jan 5, 2016)

i was worried that running it empty for a minute would be bad.

i shall fill the inlet and try.....


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

if pipe disconnected and still no pumping of water it does sound like pump at fault unfortunately


----------



## ogre (Jan 5, 2016)

should i try running it for longer?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Basic question , the feed pipe in the tank is not kinked is it ?


----------



## ogre (Jan 5, 2016)

no, i've looked carefully and ensured its routed smoothly


----------

